# what would you like to see written next



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i am really hoping that they do a fall of the eldar and go ino the tale from start to finish i am not sure if there is a bok out there but if not then thats what i would like to see, whats yours


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm yearning for a little bit of prospero burns
however after that a little horus heresy iron warriors
blackapostlevilhelm has made me yearn to read of there fall to chaos


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

More from the Tanith is never a bad thing. More books on the Alpha Legion. Wouldn't mind unification era books, or the crusade in general before the Heresy.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*See Next*

Hmm I would like to see some progress, the odd thing that strikes me is that in every novel I have read, whether it be Space Marines, Imperial Guard or Inquisition they always seem to win but it never makes any difference to the overall war.
The only thing that happens is a planet gets attack by Orcs, Chaos or Tyranids, Eldar etc and the boys from the Empire turn and beat them. Except if the planet is over infested and the Empire have to Viral Bomb it to ash, so the opposing forces without ever winning are making the Empire loose planets permanently till there are none left. The Empire should see through this shallow plan and do the same to enemy planets. 
I think because its fiction we may never see any big changes, like a major enemy being permanently beaten from the universe, the writers lack the courage to change any thing that would make the war winnable or loosable in anyway. 
Also the Blood Ravens mystery sorted out and the missing Primarchs sorted out and some exposure for the less popular chapters/legions.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the Fall of the Eldar would be an exceptional story, especially if it was done similarly to the HH with different authors and spread over a series of books. They could also deal a bit more ithe the Eldar / Dark Eldar split, maybe highlighting the choices and experiences of each group more.

I think a Tyranid book is long overdue, and before people argue it can't be done, there is an excellent series of novels dealing with the Aliens mythology. 

The Tau would be another race that could be slightly more involved. 

I would also like to see a few books on Slaanesh (maybe in the Eldar series?) and the Emperor's Children (but I'm biased about that). I think Slaanesh, Khorne and Nurgle are all crying out for re-interpretation in the form of a novel, so people stop saying they are merely about, porn, blood, and disease. 

Finally, I think Mortarian's backstory is entirely worthy of its own novel, and the book could finish with a few chapters on how the Primarch turned full circle and ended up becoming the thing at the top of the mountain  on his own daemon world. 

Oh and one more thing, games workshop like all entertainment industries in general (films, T.V, literature) need to understand that there is a large and viable market for mature / adult graphic novels and stop all the PG-13esque nonsense. This doesn't mean talking about boobs 'tee hee' or throwing in random curse words, but just catering to the tastes of older audiences. Remember when movies like Die Hard, Predator, Alien were made and the Sven Hassel type books? Sigh


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

all space marines catching a virus that wipes them out completely *crosses fingers*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> all space marines catching a virus that wipes them out completely *crosses fingers*


Njah, just the Chaos Space Marines would be nice, and the Emperor should protect the loyalists from it... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I would like to see more fluff for the Iron Warriors and White Scars. Maybe a story about post-heresy Thousand Sons (maybe not fighting Space Wolves for a change). Or maybe some more fluff about the battles that rage within the Eye of Terror between the traitor legions.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> I would like to see more fluff for the Iron Warriors and White Scars. Maybe a story about post-heresy Thousand Sons (maybe not fighting Space Wolves for a change). Or maybe some more fluff about the battles that rage within the Eye of Terror between the traitor legions.


I agree with Chompy Bits. A book detailing the legion vs legion fighting in the Eye of Terror would is long over due. Maybe one talking about Abbadon rustling up the support of the other legions before a Black Crusade


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Something more adult orientated would be nice, I doubt they will but I can dream!

As much as I love the HH series it would be nice for them to explore some more history, some of the bigger things that have happened in the Empire's past. Maybe the age of apostasy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67186


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I'm yearning for a little bit of prospero burns
> however after that a little horus heresy iron warriors
> blackapostlevilhelm has made me yearn to read of there fall to chaos


Yes, can't wait till that book comes out. Long over due really. And it seems that at least coming from Graham McNeill the Iron Warriors wont be coming out for a couple years. The world better not end before then.:ireful2:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Progress. One series of books that moves the overall story of 40k forward, even if it's only over 200 years or so in the timeline.

All newer Imperial codexs point towards the imperium consolidating their forces to face larger threats. Therefore a few books told from the enemies of the imperium perpestive would be great.

Books of the Nid invasion, an extended attack on Ultramar/Baal or even a story of Hive Fleet Leviathan getting closer to Terra.

A book to really detail the Nightbringers plans. Maybe a real push by the Necrons to take some territory.

A book detailing a successful expansion by the Tau. Maybe they take a good amount of planets from the Imperium.

Finally with Choas books about the attack on Baal by KaBandha, the resolution of combat on Cadia, an expansion by Huron from the malestorm.

Seeing all that before 6th ed would be sweet.


----------



## The Crimson King (Oct 14, 2010)

A series about The Fall is a brilliant idea.

I'd like a Heresy book purely about the Custodes too.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

not because im a big world eaters fan or anything but after reading 'at de'shea' i would love them to flesh out what went off when the emp came to collect angron and more of angron psychoness after all this. basically what he said to the captains once kharn talked him round to not killing anymore of them and what he plannned for the legion in the future. he could have had a pop at the emp on any number of times but didnt but in the end he turned against the emperor. what i want to know in more detail is why and how easy was it for horus to convince him to turn.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Crimson King said:


> A series about The Fall is a brilliant idea.
> 
> I'd like a Heresy book purely about the Custodes too.


Still got my fingers crossed we'll get a novel about the 'Secret War' (Custodians and Sisters of Silence versus Hordes of Daemons) that erupted after Magnus disrupted the wards in the Palace.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt that a series of books on the fall would occur since there is no options for speesh murhreens!

Seriously though I think completely about the harlies. Maybe starting from an initiate turning into a solitaire over many centuries could be cool.

Obviously this should happen after the path series. I wonder when path of the seer comes out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I still want to know about the lost Primarchs they will continue to be the thing I want to know when it comes to 40k.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like to see the Heresy fast forward a bit, say maybe a book a month until the series is done. As another post pointed out there are other important events to explore namely the scouring and the foundation of the Imperium.


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

A book on the fall of the Golden age would be nice as well as one on the unification wars. Although I doubt they will do it a man can dream can't he?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A SM battles book on the 1st war of Armageddon, something on the Age of Apostasy, and maybe a series on Lord Solar Macharius. He's one of the largest figures in the history of the Imperium, and we know so little about the man himself.


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

blackhole said:


> A book on the fall of the Golden age would be nice as well as one on the unification wars. Although I doubt they will do it a man can dream can't he?


Was just going to say Unification Wars.

Id like to see some gritty pre space marine black library fiction based on it


----------



## chand223 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A SM battles book on the 1st war of Armageddon...


Ive wondered about why there hasnt been a book on the 1st war for Armageddon yet. Its got to be a tthe top of my list of 'epic' battles, up there with the siege of terra.

Also, id like a novel about the Siege of Vraks. 34 Krieg regiments, Space marines (especially Grey Knights) and an Inquisitor Lord fighting a Bloodthirster? Sounds good to me


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Like a couple posters here have said. A series on the Age of Apostasy. This could be filled with such deep and rich information. Could go really far with this. 

I also would like some books on the Unification Wars, and definitely books on the the 2 missing legions and their respective Primarchs. 

Lastly, bring back the other primarchs, Vulkan, Khan, Lion, Corax, etc.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd really like to see some HH books on Legions that have had lil/no books. Iron Warriors, Iron Hands, White Scars, and Raven Guard. Plus some more Alpha Legion! :victory: I think you may actually see some Iron Hands armies if there was any fluff for them besides Fulgrim mutilating their Primarch. Some of the First Founding Legions have definitly been screwed over when it comes to fluff material.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Was thinking now I would love to see some books that feature more Imperial Guard sanctioned psykers because I'm sick of all the psykers being either astartes or inquisitors and would also like to get an idea of what their capabilities are in comparison to librarians etc. Also, maybe add some weirdboys the next time orks are featured in a novel.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

More on the necrons.

More on the C`tan.

More on the tyranids.

That is all.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Some novel about Ogryns [especially Nork Deddog] that portrays them correct.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

A book on the Mentors Chapter,

The empirium finds an STC with some decent war tech e.g. maas production dreadnoughts terminators, that would give them a fighting chance,

more blood angels stuff, not by Swallow please,
bowden writing a flesh tearers series

a book in the special librarian squad of the blood ravens,


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Something more adult orientated would be nice, I doubt they will but I can dream!
> 
> As much as I love the HH series it would be nice for them to explore some more history, some of the bigger things that have happened in the Empire's past. Maybe the age of apostasy.


think the closest i read to "adult" was fulgrim but yeah that would be a good idea, in that respect the IG wouldbe best for that cos i don't know one soldier, sailor or pilot who does not swear on a regular basis


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67186


sorry COTE i had no idea this thread had already been posted sorry for a repeat thing


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe a death guard series? i'd like that. otherwise maybe another soul drinkers omnibus. although mortifactors, flesh tearers, and the alpha legion would make me happy


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to read more about the Luna Wolves before they turned Traitor. I want to read why Horus was the Emperor's most favored son and their triumphant batles together.
Yes i want to read about the Emperor fighting side-by-side with Horus!


----------



## chand223 (Mar 19, 2010)

Id really like to read on the war at Ullanor. From the way its worded in HH novels, its seems to be the "War of wars" of the Crusade


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I thought Gav Thorpe did an exceptional piece on the Dark Angels novel Angels of Darkness. I'm surprised he hasn't done anything for them ever since. I'd like to see him write whatever remains of the Lion's and the first legions part in the Heresy.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

MORE CHAOS! I want to see more books of chaos space marines dedicated to a single god, and an in depth look at their structure and a huge battle. It would also havvee to include Daemons and a Daemon prince, and maybe they would fight Imp Guard just because it would be fun to read the reactions of Imp Guard troops when facing say, a couple thousand blood crazed Khorne Bezerkers, a Daemon Prince and Khorne Daemons. (Or Nurgle or Slaanesh or Tzeentch, doesn't matter, I just want Daemons and Chaos rapin errbody out here)


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> I thought Gav Thorpe did an exceptional piece on the Dark Angels novel Angels of Darkness. I'm surprised he hasn't done anything for them ever since. I'd like to see him write whatever remains of the Lion's and the first legions part in the Heresy.


He's done Path of the Warrior and a couple of Fantasy books, as well as the Last Chancers novels.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Authors/Gav-Thorpe.html


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Anything about the Space Wolves. The more Saga's told about the Sons Of Russ the better. After all, Space Wolves are true hero's.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Surprised they ain't done a series on storm of chaos.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I want a better series on the Iron Warriors. But thats probably asking too much. For me, the cut off for the Iron Warriors stories really stopped being Iron Warrior_ish_ when Uriel jumped into Honsou's scene and just destroyed everything awesome.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would like to see something on the background on Malacdor, and how he rose to be Regent of terra and confidant of the Emperor. It would go well because it will involve some of the unifaction era battles and help fill in a few more holes on top of being an interesting read!


----------



## chand223 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a feeling after the Horus Heresy series is over, they will move to the Unification era


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

chand223 said:


> I have a feeling after the Horus Heresy series is over, they will move to the Unification era


I don't know I think they might do the Scouring, lots of big battles there and you've also got the break up of the Legions and the death of Dorn.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I don't know I think they might do the Scouring, lots of big battles there and you've also got the break up of the Legions and the death of Dorn.


Plus the incapacitation of Grandfather Smurf and the loss of the primarchs.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Plus the incapacitation of Grandfather Smurf and the loss of the primarchs.


and no smurfette to save him aww


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like them to sort out Rogal Dorn's death, the current story sucks.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

not sure how dorn died was it something to do with the cage?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

gothik said:


> not sure how dorn died was it something to do with the cage?


Nah, he boarded a despoiler class ship and apparently got swamped on the bridge after it went into the warp, the ship was found later and it was said "they found his remains" but only his hand is on display, how much of his remains they found is ambiguous though. 

It was during a Codex Astartes article a while back but it was before the fists got any face time at all so they may alter it significantly.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well if they only found his hands there would be some sayng he could still be alive looking a tad bit lke Ferus but thanks for that words of truth apreciated


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No it didn't go into the Warp, it was a major cruiser in a Chaos Fleet, Dorn and his men held the bridge long enough- firing the cruiser's guns on the rest of the enemy fleet- before being overwhelmed, that the Imperial Navy and rest of the Imperial Fists fleet caught up with the Chaos fleet before it could even get back into formation, wiping the enemy out.

The Imperial Fists boarded the ship Dorn was on and discovered his skeletal remains.

Sounds like a heroic way to go, standing against overwhelming odds in order to buy your allies time to arrive and destroy the enemy before the enemy can rampage across the Imperium.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd rather he got owned by a traitor primarch than being overwhelmed by a ships crew :/ Must of made a mistake with the warp, I thought it said it just entered the warp and they couldnt get him reinforcements, they then eventually caught up with it but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A ship's crew of Traitor Astartes though, it wasn't like it was a horde of humans.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> A ship's crew of Traitor Astartes though, it wasn't like it was a horde of humans.


Didn't state that though did it? I don't remember it specifically stating what was aboard the ship.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Didn't state that though did it? I don't remember it specifically stating what was aboard the ship.


Just checked and your quite correct- plus Dorn didn't hold the bridge, his last communication, via his Chief Librarian, was of leading a desperate attack on the Battleship's bridge.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Just checked and your quite correct- plus Dorn didn't hold the bridge, his last communication, via his Chief Librarian, was of leading a desperate attack on the Battleship's bridge.


Yeah, that's probably where I got the whole idea it was a rubbish end to a great Primarch.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thats no way for a Primarch to die no way at all


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

gothik said:


> thats no way for a Primarch to die no way at all


As I said, I think he was pretty much over looked when it came to the back story for him in Index Astartes. It kind of made him look like he'd gone through a melt down after seeing the Emperor nearly dead, then the Iron Cage happened and then after doing nothing for ages he died, despite being one of the longest surviving Primarchs.

After all "personal" detail that's been given to him in the Horus Heresy series, like in Lightning Tower, The Dark King, Flight of Eisentein. I can see them retconing his death to be more suspicious or give him a flat out heroric death, rather than letting him fall trying to take a bridge.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

In some of the BL books, only a few loyal Astartes take on a lottttt of Chaos Astartes and are successful - seems like a Primarch could do a lot worse before getting killed


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i like the idea of a total psychological meltdown. he couldnt save the emperor, came back and saw malcador turn to dust, sangiunius dead too. then gets imperial army leadership taken off him by guilleman, losses his legion to guillemans codex rules, ironcage, then one by one the loyal primarchs go missing and he has survivor guilt and thinks fuck it let try and storm this bridge, gets owned and dies. end of dorn.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to see something written about the Custodes. You dont hear about any problems on Terra. It would be a cool idea if there was a big conspiracy going on about assasination or corruption or something and the Custodes have to come into play.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> In some of the BL books, only a few loyal Astartes take on a lottttt of Chaos Astartes and are successful - seems like a Primarch could do a lot worse before getting killed


That's also why I tend to not take the pc games too seriously. Like in Chaos Rising where a handfull of Blood Ravens take on a kajillion Black Legion marines each mission. I know they had to give you a large number of enemies to face in the missions and that the whole point was that you use superior tactics and teamwork to beat your enemies but did they have to make it so ridiculously ass-backwards when in comparison to established fluff.


----------



## Annihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

*The Emperor's past*



normtheunsavoury said:


> Something more adult orientated would be nice, I doubt they will but I can dream!
> 
> As much as I love the HH series it would be nice for them to explore some more history, some of the bigger things that have happened in the Empire's past. Maybe the age of apostasy.


I too would love to see some stories about the Emperor's past, perhaps short stories.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ I like that idea. An entire anthology dedicated to the emperor. A bunch of short stores about his life, origins, etc would be very cool indeed.


----------

